# Sticky  Caring for Handicapped Birds



## Maggie-NC

It was suggested by several members that a thread be started dealing exclusively with caring for handicapped pigeons. This can include pigeons that are blind, amputees of either a wing or leg, crippled, etc. Hopefully, any member that has a handicapped pigeon will contribute to this thread and share their experiences and tips on how to care for these special little guys.

Being handicapped, no matter how severely, should not mean a death sentence. Handicapped pigeons can live a pretty productive life if their caretaker is willing to help them. 

I need to say that federal law prohibits anyone from keeping a migratory bird that cannot be returned to the wild. This DOES NOT include pigeons.

We have had two pigeons that fall in the handicapped category and need special care. 

SILVER: a feral who fell from a high bridge, breaking one leg at the body. He was taken to the vet and, although they tried to save some of the leg, wound up amputating it. If a pigeon can be left with even a "nub", it helps them move around better.

Silver was a tiny squab and did very well when he was small. He was even able to fly some. However, as he grew older and gained more and more weight, he could no longer lift off to fly. Even walking was impossible. He would propel himself with the one leg and his wings. We tried many things with Silver. We put him the aviary and made a box that he could go in but he was continually beating his wings so badly that they bled. One morning we found him nearly dead from blood loss because he had beaten against the side of the aviary. We brought him inside the house and tried him in a large plastic box and various cages. Again, he would beat the sides so much his wings would bleed. 

Finally, we purchased a small cat bed. It was soft and had sides all around. We put clean cloths in each day, and loosely placed his seed/food at one end. We took him out numerous times each day to give him water. He was placed on the hearth in the family room and adjusted to this environment wonderfully. Lewis would take him out each night and hold him in his lap and they would go to sleep together. Silver had an additional problem with tumors all over his stomach. The vet removed several but they kept coming back. We were picking him up one afternoon to take him outside to sit in the grass when he convulsed and died. The vet believes the cancer finally killed him.

MR. HUMPHRIES: a feral who fell from a canopy at Home Depot. The fall broken several bones in both legs and even after numerous attempts by three vets, the legs could never be set correctly. This left him in a semi-crouch, being able to raise up only about 2 inches. Both legs are somewhat deformed.

We keep Mr. H in a regular cage but put bubble wrap on the bottom, then fresh newspaper and paper towels on top of that. The wrap provides a soft cushion which helps the knee part of his legs keep from getting sores. His legs and stomach are checked regularly and we apply pure aloe vera to his legs fairly often. I use a fairly shallow water dish, about 2 inches high, filled to the brim and he can reach that. I use a triangular shaped makeup sponge to hold his seed bowl in place so it can be at an angle and is easier for him to reach. He has a nest that we make using cartons that hold 24 canned drinks, cut in the middle, put together with tape, and filled with wood chips and either a cloth or paper towel on top. He is able to hop in and out easily.

He is able to go into the aviary each day unless it is very cold but is brought in each night to keep him from being too tired plus he cannot reach the water containers. He is able to jump in the bath water and loves it. He flies very, very well and seeks a spot on one of the limb perches that has a dip in it. He fits his body in the dip and dares the others to mess with him.

These little guys are very precious. Sure, they take a little extra care but they are alive and appear to be happy.


----------



## kippermom

HENRY - Our little "Henry" was an oops baby, born with or developed severly splayed, malformed legs. We tried everything we saw on this site and then found a vet who performed surgery on the worst leg. Well, over $1,000.00 in vet bills later Henry is still without the proper use of what had been the "good" leg. The foot cannot grasp and has no strength to keep it in the right direction. It is almost useless. For the first month or so we kept him in a cage in the aviary so he could be near the flock, but not taken advantage of. Then we opened the door and he ventured out. For the next month or two, he lived on the top of the cage. The wire gave him something to graspe. We kept a food and water dish on the top of the cage. We were afraid other birds might sense his helplessness and attack him, but all of them left him alone. Then one day we saw him on the floor of the aiviary, eating from the main food bin. And we saw him flutter the 18 inches back to the top of the cage he lived on. We cheered! Another month or two and we found him on a higher perch..another mile-stone! Then he was regularly flying to the lower perches. Now, after a year of "rehab" Henry can fly anywhere in the aviary and has even staked out a nest box and bowl. He has trouble landing on some perches and has to flap hard to get his bad foot in a good position, but he has slowly progressed to the point where he is independent and just being a "pigeon". Now we need to figure out how he can take a bath and his world will be complete!

DROP-WING AND YETI...This pair were rescued, background unknown. Banded and together...Yeti has a permanent limp and is huge. It is hard for him to land so he ventures out less than most. His mate has a permanently drooping wing, but it does not slow her down much. This pair "found each other" and stayed together and seems "made for each other" with similar handicaps that effect them in a similar way...they are our "stay-at-home couch potatoes".


----------



## Charis

Cutie Pie...A red roller that just showed up one day and never left. His band only said, 2003 and so there was no way to help him find his way home. 
An adorable sweet bird that longed to have a mate and it was incredible to me that none of the eligible hens wanted anything to do with him.
He had been here about a year when I found him hanging by his leg, from an old ladder I had put in the garage for the birds to roost on. The band had gotten hooked on the hinge and he had been struggling for probably several hours to free himself. At the point I found him, he was only hanging by skin and the band... the bone was severed. It wasn't easy to free him because he was still trying to free himself but I did manage and was able to get the bleeding to stop.
EVERYONE thought I should have him PTS but I said no. His leg was cleaned up and he went on Baytril and some pain medication. Within 7 days he was hopping on one leg, cooing and trying to charm the girls. I adjusted dishes to accommodate him and he did really well.
Then a miracle happened....someone brought me a very small feral hen that was unable to fly due to a broken wing. Once they saw each other, it was love at first sight and Cutie Pie has been attentive,faithful and loving toward her since that day. Since, another little roller has joined our odd little flock. She is crazy over Cutie Pie and it's almost embarrassing to watch her following him around always in pursuit, all while her mate minds the wooden eggs.
Recently, I realized some oops babies were about to hatch. I put one under Cutie Pie's mate and I have never seen such devoted,thrilled parents. Another miracle. 
The ladder has long been removed and I have never regretted my decision to save little Cutie Pie 2003.


----------



## Skyeking

*Birds that started out normal and became handicapped*

My bird Whiskey, who is a hen has a wing that drags a little, but it was broken in a place that enables her to only fly a foot off the ground, yet it almost looks normal when she holds it to her side. My rehabber examined it thoroughly and told me should not be able to fly anymore. She is able to live a somewhat normal life with her mate, Pluto who is not handicapped. Because he provides a box for her and himself. I lift her to the dining room about three times a day. I also leave seed and water on the aviary floor so she can help herself, when the weather is agreeable. She blames me for her injury and pecks at me every time I help her. It is especially hard for her when the male is chasing her to the nest. I have to lock him up so she can get a break to eat, because he doesn't understand.

Hamilton, my male handicapped pigeon, also injured his wing but he can't get any lift out of it, though he holds it normal. Life was very difficult for him after rehab, he lost his cubby and his role in the pigeon hierarchy. He lived on the floor and tried to reclaim his mate. I made him cubby close to the floor but she wouldn't come near, and another male stole her heart. I was heartbroken to see him watching her and when Laurie posted that she needed a handicapped male for her beautiful handicapped hen, Penelope I was all for it. He now resides on a farm in Virginia in a specially made handicapped loft for two. It's become a love nest and the two are devoted to each other.

They both (Whiskey and Hamilton) broke their wings around the ame time, so watching them I thought I had something major, like Paratyphoid in the loft, but that wasn't the case. They must have run into each other making a quick getaway into the loft upon seeing a hawk. They just don't understand there is a barrier between them and the outisde.

Here is what I learned about handicapped pigeons:

1. Hens can make the adjustment in coop life, if they have a non-handicapped mate, though the human has to help. They are still as honory as ever, it hasn't humbled her at all, in fact she is meaner now. But I pamper her.

2. Male pigeons can't survive as handicapped pigeons in regular loft. You either have to design a loft off the ground with easy access to everything, or find a home that will provide that. They have to have sure footing so they don't fall over, so make sure the wire is 1/4 inch and well supported with frame. Bowls should be non-tippable, and low so they can't fall into the water and drown. Bowls should be tied down too. Hamilton learned to run real fast, but I had to be there, because he would trip in an uneven area and couldn't get up again. Also, make sure that their every step to and from anything leaves no chance for them to trip or fall.

3. It's far better to find a home for a favorite bird, if you love him, then to keep the bird and have him be unhappy the rest of his life. If you can't make the proper home for a handicapped pigeon, find him one....it is worth all the works to do it. They DO need companionship-of at least one other pigeon.

As far as one eye sighted pigeons, I have two. It isn't a real issue as they seem to be doing fine with other pigeons. Both mine have mates and do well.

Completely blind pigeons are another story, and I'm going to leave that to those who have them, because I only baby sat one for three weeks. But what a delight and a learning experience that was.

I baby sat Larry, and fell in love with him. He is every bit as normal as any male pigeon, but without eyes. I could not leave him with my birds without being there, but he needed to feel part of the group without getting picked on.

His bowls are always in the same place and had to be cleaned several times a day, because even though he figured out where they were, he still pooped in them. He loved the sun and loved being hosed off and delighted in the smells of outdoors. He loved the feel of grass under his feet, as all he ever felt was the bottom of a cage. I lined his cage with paper towels and he loved it, as I could tell, all the poop he left was on the paper towels not the rest of the wired cage.

It's hard to provide them company as he either will get picked on or the pigeons thought he was weird and won't go near. Recently Doreen has tried to find him a mate, but he is so overaggressive it's hard. He also pecks at anything that brushes up against him, until he feels the hand scratching and preeining him, then he preens too. But his hearing and his sense of touch, and feel and his sense of smell and taste is all he has now, so its best to provide him with things that fill those senses with delight. I gave him plush paper towels for bedding, frequent access to sun and wind and the grass and other pigeons, as much as we could handle.

His eyes are only sockets and sometimes he had discharge that needed to be cleaned, and I washed them with a drop of colloidal silver. He was very easy to adminsiter vitamins and stuff too, as he didn't see me. He did weird head rolling and reminded me of his blindness. He would roll his head clear to his back. Sometimes he would run in circles, and I didn't know if he was bored or because he was blind. I don't know if those actions are because of his blndness or the residual effects of the blunt trauma to his head that he received with his initial injuries. I gave him as much attention as I could, they do need lots of attention and love, especially if they cannot have contact with other pigeons.


----------



## pigeonmama

Treesa,
Could you get a "stuffie" for Larry, especially if it was one of those birds that made breed appropriate noises when touched. I've seen some at the feed store, look like birds, and I know there was a dove that coo'ed, not sure about pigeon.
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking

pigeonmama said:


> Treesa,
> Could you get a "stuffie" for Larry, especially if it was one of those birds that made breed appropriate noises when touched. I've seen some at the feed store, look like birds, and I know there was a dove that coo'ed, not sure about pigeon.
> Daryl


Doreen already has toys for him, but those sound unique.Thank you


----------



## pigeonmama

Many years ago someone asked me to take a handicapped serama (chicken) hen. She was shipped here, poor thing had severe splay leg, was silkie feathered and in terrible shape, thin, weak, balding all over. They called her Scruffy. Her name was changed to Beauty.Her feed became the best I could find, and handfeeding with cuddles required. She had a bath and a nice warm blow dry. She lived in a laundry basket that I cut most of one side out of, on soft clean pieces of blanket. I thought about using a chicken diaper on her, but was afraid she might not tolerate it, and preferred to keep her clean at all times. Sweet little Beauty, couldn't walk, but would scrabble around, using her wings like crutches, and would always try to be in amongst all the action. She lived in the house with her human family for her entire lifetime, much loved, very spoiled. Every one at the poultry meetings would have to take their turn holding and loving Ms. Beauty. 
Daryl


----------



## dr phoebes

i am really heartened to find this site as i am kinda isolated from other people who care for feral pigeons . its a great place to find. what kind of toys can i get for my recovering bird? do they like the sort of toy made for parrots? 
do they respond well to mirrors or is it a no no?


----------



## Whitefeather

dr phoebes said:


> i am really heartened to find this site as i am kinda isolated from other people who care for feral pigeons . its a great place to find. what kind of toys can i get for my recovering bird? do they like the sort of toy made for parrots?
> *do they respond well to mirrors or is it a no no*?


I think mirrors are fine. I've got two in the aviary.
Neither Pij'ette, Sadie or Sam pay any attention to them. It's a 'guy' thing. 
One of the mirrors is at Mikko & Pij'ette's place & many a times I've seen Mikko stop to admire himself as he struts along. 

Beautiful so enjoys talking to his 'friend' in the mirror. 

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks

Cindy, are you going to tell about Rae Charles??

Hugs & Scritches to the lovely Rae...What a wonderful blind bird!

Shi


----------



## mr squeaks

I live in an apartment with three handicapped pigeons...life is interesting, to say the least.

I've had Mr. Squeaks since 2003 when I found him as a squeaker with a badly broken wing, half of which, had to be amputated. I am his mate and he rules me and 3 cats with an iron beak.

Then, on March 16, 2008, I came home with two handicapped pigeons.

Dom, was shot by a BB gun and has a wing that droops. Although he can fly, he tends to be awkward at times and prefers to run. His mate is Gimie, has a broken leg that healed so badly, she essentially hops on one leg, occasionally using her bad leg as a crutch. She can fly beautifully and leads me a merry chase when "time out" is over.

Both birds are in a cage that sits on top of Mr. Squeaks' home. Both are in my bedroom. Dom and Gimie are given time out to fly and run around the bedroom. Mr. Squeaks and the cats are kept in the living room while they are out. 

Although I have let Squeaks in the bedroom when they are out, the visit is short lived. Squeaks thinks Dom is an intruder and attacks him every time he sees him. I haven't tried his reaction - yet - with just Gimie. 

So far, the arrangement is working just fine. Livng with fur and more feathers definitely means future fun times and exciting learning experiences! 

Shi


----------



## Mighty Heart

*All of my birds are handicapped gems!*

I have 5 handicapped keepers! With each one comes a new wealth of knowledge in rehabbing. 3 had severe compound fractures of the leg. 1 has a damaged wing (he can only fly about a foot high) and the last bird lost one eye. I must say I love each one of them immensly. I have a couple of pigeons completely recoverd that fly during the day and come home every night to the coop.These birds adapt amazingly well.


----------



## philodice

Little Phoenix the dove had a wing eaten off by a cat. I got the usual suggestions of PTS, but I decided to give Phoenix a fighting chance. Now he lives in his own apartment. I give him plenty of room because he still thinks he can fly, and beats his good wing so hard, it knocks him over onto his bad side and he flops around. I put padding and small, low sided non-tip bowls in the cage, and a tiny low slanted ladder instead of the usual perch.

He cannot be raised more than a few feet off the ground, or he will fall, and he hates being carried, so it is very important to securely hold the dove at all times when he is out of the cage or just put him straight on the floor. He has dashed himself to the ground too many times.


----------



## hockeygirl

I found a pigeon with what looks like a broken leg or legs and missing feathers on one wing.
I named him or her "Em"
Other than not being able to walk or fly, Em is eating birdseed and drinking water.
I put birdie in a nice cage with a fluffy soft towel in a secluded quiet and warm place where the cats can't get at him or her.
I am taking Em to the vet to see what exactly is wrong and to see if the leg and wing can be set.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks

Diane


----------



## Jay3

Hi Hockeygirl, and welcome to Pigeon Talk. I have moved your thread to "SICK AND INJURED PIGEON DISCUSSIONS". This way it will be noticed by more people, and you will get more replies. Here is the link
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/pigeon-found-broken-leg-injured-wing-37181.html#post394445


----------



## Charis

Jay3 said:


> Hi Hockeygirl, and welcome to Pigeon Talk. I have moved your thread to "SICK AND INJURED PIGEON DISCUSSIONS". This way it will be noticed by more people, and you will get more replies. Here is the link
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/pigeon-found-broken-leg-injured-wing-37181.html#post394445


Great job, Jay3.


----------



## penname

Hi everyone,

Well as some of you know I have Noddy, the Senegal dove, he's blind. When we found him he had many problems, lost his eyes unfortunately.

Anyway he's now blossomed into a beautiful boy. I used to hand feed him and then one day he started struggling and not wanting to eat so I put him in a big dish with seeds and he learned to eat by himself. I used to offer him water, he would dip his beak and it was understood he was thirsty. Eventually he learned to find water all on his own. He knows his name and coos a lot when I talk to him. He's absolutely adorable!

We made him a bigger cage and a flight, we call it "Noddy's Palace", my husband used to tease me and call it Noddy's solitary confinement, but guess what everybody, I think I finally found Noddy a mate!!! I will be posting pix asap!



Moral of this story: handicapped doves (and piggies) make tremendous pets!


----------



## mr squeaks

HOW exciting, Penname...*especially* for Noddy! Hope all goes well and they accept each other!

Sure will be looking forward to pictures! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## penname

mr squeaks said:


> HOW exciting, Penname...*especially* for Noddy! Hope all goes well and they accept each other!
> 
> Sure will be looking forward to pictures!
> 
> Love, Hugs and Scritches
> 
> Shi


Thank you very much for the good wishes, Noddy thanks you too! I always love to read about Mr Squeaks and his egg! That is SO cute!!!


----------



## TerriB

That is so cool that Noddy let you know when he was ready to progress. Good for both of you and best of luck with the matchmating!


----------



## Jay3

Sounds great. Where did you find this other pijjie? I hope everyting works out with them.


----------



## birdybirdandbob

i have a slightly handycappd dove shel be three this xmas when i found her in my frends avery she had been kicked out of the nest and was slightly splay legged and had a slightly droopy wing when she was a few weeks old my older sister cleand her cage when i was at school and diddnt put any flooring back in and her leg fell threw the bars and she damedged the left leg so i got some bailing twine and wound it and tied it till it was the right size for her to sit in and take the preshure off her leg and coverd it in a sock with the end cut off to let her heal and recuperate (althow thear was lasting damedge) she learnt to walk agean bie a combination of hop limp and ocashionly flap and has since learnt to fly since her move to the new avery (she now has avery mates (darling, chinook, candy, pelkury,and ziggy) but is the only dove i own now (my other dove keept attacking her and i had to get rid of him he went to a good home and has no trobble since)shes very happy and speachal (she love sitting on your sholder as you watch tv) althow obise and starting to have troble breathing


----------



## TerriB

Glad to hear you are watching out for and taking care of your special dove!


----------



## prophecy

I have some handicappers too! 

Pigger(white dove) is missing an eye,has had a stroke and is a super-senior girl.
Sophia(feral) is missing half her one wing
Angie(piji) is blind 
Chuck(feral pij) has a droopy wing
Georgia-(feral)PMV survivor

I really have a 'soft spot' for the disabled ones.They have such 'spirit' and stregnth to be able to overcome their shortcomings,coupled with that great pigeon personality! That adds up to some very special and awesome birdies!


----------



## TerriB

You really have quite a collection there! How about some photos? Any ideas to share regarding the environment you have set up for your birds?


----------



## Sunshine123

My water works started again reading about all these handicapped birds and the wonderful people who so lovingly care for them. It is incredible. The hardest part with me and ****** is that if he is in fact going blind, it's my fault and I will forever live with the guilt and shame of being careless and not realizing he's always going to be a defenseless baby. He was hit by the door when I pulled it without realizing he's still sitting at the bottom on the floor. I feel very lucky that the extent of his injuries might be limited to his one eye. But that doesn't change the fact that had it not been for my stupidity, he wouldn't even have that injuy.

I've cried every night remembering how awful it was and how much he still loves me and looks for me and wants to be with me. I don't know what to do to make him not go blind, if there is any chance. The vet had said he had no indication that he wouldn't see. I don't know if it's because it's so early or because it's something the vet didn't notice or know. It was at a 24 hour clinic as all vets were closed.


----------



## TerriB

Please don't blame yourself for this. We all do the very best we can for our charges, but we are still human. I hope he recovers, but please remember that animals cope remarkably well with many issues.


----------



## Sunshine123

*Terri B*Thank you for being so kind. It has gotten a little easier for us to handle what happened but ****** is still unable to see out of his right eye and he is even more loving and affectionate than he was before. It is very hard to accept things as they are. Every time I think about it, tears start creeping up again. He is on new medication which we hope will restore some eye sight. At the moment it doesn't look promising but we have 1.5 weeks of medicine left. The worst part is when he hits the wall or doorway when he's walking by because he can't see from his right eye, or when his wing hits something because he misjudged the space he had. I will get over it but I don't think I'll be able to forgive myself for being careless and not realizing he's like a baby. I just feel lucky that he is alive.


----------



## TerriB

Several times a day, I check Archie for problems related to his crippled legs (he walks on his hocks):

- Down feathers get stuck in his eye or mouth. A bird with healthy legs would be able to reach up and scratch away the offending item.

- Archie doesn't stand very high off the ground so the occasional poop gets tangled in his vent or belly feathers. The floor of the coop is lined with a thick layer of polar fleece (soft on his hocks). 

- Being an African Owl, his nares are even closer to his feathers while he's grooming. He gets flakes of discarded sheath up his nose so I check regularly and gently clean it out.

He especially enjoys my grooming his head and neck feathers, since he can't use his feet effectively for that.


----------



## Larry_Cologne

When I groomed some of my rescue pigeons, I used a round-headed toothbrush attachment from an electric toothbrush. The brush was short, and I could roll the stem of the brush between my thumb and index finger and brush their neck and head feathers, brushing "against the grain" so to speak, from the tip towards the base of the feather. Most of them liked that, except the rescues who may have had mates waiting for them somewhere. 

They also liked me using the fingernail of the index finger and the thumbnail like their beak to groom where they couldn't reach around the head and neck.

It was nice when they obviously enjoyed it. Spending time on them, focusing on them when they needed help and were willing to accept it, was rewarding for both the pigeon and myself.

I watched a feral pigeon, "Stumpy," get blown around on the ground at Zülpicherplatz in Cologne because he didn't have a good grip on the pavement cobblestones. But he obviously enjoyed life, the desire for which we all have in common.

Seasons' greetings to Archie (also the name of my father) and to you and yours. And, of course, this includs all the members of Pigeon Talk, those who have handicapped pigeons and those who don't. (I'd like to have some pigeons in my life again. Situation here doesn't readily permit it, at the moment). 

Larry


----------



## TerriB

Thanks, Larry, and happy holidays to you! Hope your situation changes to where you can again be actively involved with pigeons. They need all the friends they can find!


----------



## Lin Hansen

Larry,

You are an old timer here and an exceptional person in general.

Best wishes for the happiest of holidays! Best wishes for a wonderful Christmas and a happy HEALTHY New Year!

Linda


----------



## kbk1942

My injured Pigeon is recovering from a large chest wound. The vet fixed her chest and she is on antibiotcs. I have her in a large box near a window that opens and is sunny. The Vet told me this wild feral Pigeon may need to be keep as a pet because of the severity of the wound. She is so strong and noble. I love her and hope she can return to her friends.
She also had a old injury, a broken leg, that has a callous on on side. The vet will look at that after her chest wound recovers
Can anyone tell me about keeping them in the sun ..is it ok . Also I only handle her twice a day to give her the antibiotic and she bats her wings at me. I guess I would be upset too. What is the best Pigeon food?

Thanks, kathleen


----------



## amyable

Hi Kathleen,

Sorry if your post has gone unanswered, it might have been better in a new thread so I would have been spotted easily.

I find my birds love the sun and will lie right out in it. I have to watch them sometimes as they do hyperventilate if it gets too warm so your bird should be fine as long as it has the option to be able to move out of it if needed.
They also really love bathing, and even at the moment here while it's ice cold, if I don't put a bath out ofr them every few days, they try and bath in their water bowl. So they seem to be able to tolerate varying temperatures.

All mine bat their wings when I have to handle them, the trouble is they see hands as bad news as the only reason I ever have to pick them up is to give them meds, which like your bird they don't really enjoy. Hopefully once your bird is fully recovered you can try and encourage it to see hands as friendly by tempting him with some treats.
Apart from a good seed mix surprisingly they love to eat greens. I chop some watercress or lettuce, spinach leaves etc daily for them and it's eaten straight away. Worth a try.

I hope your bird makes a good recovery from his wound and that the vet can help it's leg aswell.

Keep us posted as to how he's getting along.

Janet


----------



## dodo donna

Hello!
This is my first post!!
It all started out for me 3 years ago raising a wood pigeon squab who had been crushed by my, then, tree surgeon boyfriend accidently cutting his tree down. His name is 'Timber' and he's still here with me as his broken wing didn't ever heal enough for release. He now lives in a giant avairy which I built for him along with (currently 21!!) other disabled wood pigeons, ferrals, a crow with an amputated wing, 3 jackdaws (1 shot victim, 1 fox victim and 1 amputated wing). I take in wild birds from all the local vets now and help a local wildlife rescue centre by taking in the disabled birds that they cannot keep and would otherwise be put down. Its a nice rewarding little feathered family I have here now!!

My pigeons love to bath in the sun. As long as there is a shaded area available for them if they get too hot. When it gets really hot in the summer I tie a sprinkler to the roof of my avairy so that it spirnkles over 1 half of the avairy. They love to sit under it and cool off.

I feed my pigeons and doves a great mix called 'pigeon conditioner', nice small digestible seeds, and they are really healthy on it. Also they like finely chopped up peanuts, spinach, green peas, sweetcorn and crushed up digestive biscuits!!! Also you may want to consider a probiotic and vitamin suppliment. The one I use is you just put in the water for them. 

Good luck with everything!!
XX


----------



## Larry_Cologne

Hello Dodo Donna!

Great to meet you!

Where are you located? (Heh, heh, more birds may come your way if we know). You're in Australia? No problem, we have a bird in Sussex, England just for you. You're in Mexico? No problemo, amiga, I've got a relative in Texas who has a wounded pigeon for you. You're in Oregon? Finland? South Africa? Sri Lanka? LOL.

It's a small world.

It's always nice to meet people who care about creatures other than Number One. Of course, Number One is important also. But there should always be enough left over to encompass the rest of the world, when we're not at war with ourselves and running scared from ourselves, trying to save our behinds from getting nipped. 

With your large collection of rescued ferals, it sounds as if you have an ideal home entertainment system. LOL.

Keep us posted!

Larry


----------



## dodo donna

Hello Larry!

Thanks for your reply. I am in Kent UK. 

XX
D


----------



## jennifer18

Trees Gray said:


> My bird Whiskey, who is a hen has a wing that drags a little, but it was broken in a place that enables her to only fly a foot off the ground, yet it almost looks normal when she holds it to her side. My rehabber examined it thoroughly and told me should not be able to fly anymore. She is able to live a somewhat normal life with her mate, Pluto who is not handicapped. Because he provides a box for her and himself. I lift her to the dining room about three times a day. I also leave seed and water on the aviary floor so she can help herself, when the weather is agreeable. She blames me for her injury and pecks at me every time I help her. It is especially hard for her when the male is chasing her to the nest. I have to lock him up so she can get a break to eat, because he doesn't understand.
> 
> Hamilton, my male handicapped pigeon, also injured his wing but he can't get any lift out of it, though he holds it normal. Life was very difficult for him after rehab, he lost his cubby and his role in the pigeon hierarchy. He lived on the floor and tried to reclaim his mate. I made him cubby close to the floor but she wouldn't come near, and another male stole her heart. I was heartbroken to see him watching her and when Laurie posted that she needed a handicapped male for her beautiful handicapped hen, Penelope I was all for it. He now resides on a farm in Virginia in a specially made handicapped loft for two. It's become a love nest and the two are devoted to each other.
> 
> They both (Whiskey and Hamilton) broke their wings around the ame time, so watching them I thought I had something major, like Paratyphoid in the loft, but that wasn't the case. They must have run into each other making a quick getaway into the loft upon seeing a hawk. They just don't understand there is a barrier between them and the outisde.
> 
> Here is what I learned about handicapped pigeons:
> 
> 1. Hens can make the adjustment in coop life, if they have a non-handicapped mate, though the human has to help. They are still as honory as ever, it hasn't humbled her at all, in fact she is meaner now. But I pamper her.
> 
> 2. Male pigeons can't survive as handicapped pigeons in regular loft. You either have to design a loft off the ground with easy access to everything, or find a home that will provide that. They have to have sure footing so they don't fall over, so make sure the wire is 1/4 inch and well supported with frame. Bowls should be non-tippable, and low so they can't fall into the water and drown. Bowls should be tied down too. Hamilton learned to run real fast, but I had to be there, because he would trip in an uneven area and couldn't get up again. Also, make sure that their every step to and from anything leaves no chance for them to trip or fall.
> 
> 3. It's far better to find a home for a favorite bird, if you love him, then to keep the bird and have him be unhappy the rest of his life. If you can't make the proper home for a handicapped pigeon, find him one....it is worth all the works to do it. They DO need companionship-of at least one other pigeon.
> 
> As far as one eye sighted pigeons, I have two. It isn't a real issue as they seem to be doing fine with other pigeons. Both mine have mates and do well.
> 
> Completely blind pigeons are another story, and I'm going to leave that to those who have them, because I only baby sat one for three weeks. But what a delight and a learning experience that was.
> 
> I baby sat Larry, and fell in love with him. He is every bit as normal as any male pigeon, but without eyes. I could not leave him with my birds without being there, but he needed to feel part of the group without getting picked on.
> 
> His bowls are always in the same place and had to be cleaned several times a day, because even though he figured out where they were, he still pooped in them. He loved the sun and loved being hosed off and delighted in the smells of outdoors. He loved the feel of grass under his feet, as all he ever felt was the bottom of a cage. I lined his cage with paper towels and he loved it, as I could tell, all the poop he left was on the paper towels not the rest of the wired cage.
> 
> It's hard to provide them company as he either will get picked on or the pigeons thought he was weird and won't go near. Recently Doreen has tried to find him a mate, but he is so overaggressive it's hard. He also pecks at anything that brushes up against him, until he feels the hand scratching and preeining him, then he preens too. But his hearing and his sense of touch, and feel and his sense of smell and taste is all he has now, so its best to provide him with things that fill those senses with delight. I gave him plush paper towels for bedding, frequent access to sun and wind and the grass and other pigeons, as much as we could handle.
> 
> His eyes are only sockets and sometimes he had discharge that needed to be cleaned, and I washed them with a drop of colloidal silver. He was very easy to adminsiter vitamins and stuff too, as he didn't see me. He did weird head rolling and reminded me of his blindness. He would roll his head clear to his back. Sometimes he would run in circles, and I didn't know if he was bored or because he was blind. I don't know if those actions are because of his blndness or the residual effects of the blunt trauma to his head that he received with his initial injuries. I gave him as much attention as I could, they do need lots of attention and love, especially if they cannot have contact with other pigeons.


Could you get a "stuffie" for Larry, especially if it was one of those birds that made breed appropriate noises when touched. I've seen some at the feed store, look like birds, and I know there was a dove that coo'ed, not sure about pigeon.


----------



## Skyeking

jennifer18 said:


> Could you get a "stuffie" for Larry, especially if it was one of those birds that made breed appropriate noises when touched. I've seen some at the feed store, look like birds, and I know there was a dove that coo'ed, not sure about pigeon.


Thank you for your suggestion, the last time I heard from the rehabber, Larry finally did get a real life mate, one that truly could bond to him and he to her.


----------

